# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  فوائد الجزر في التجميل والعلاج

## hazem mohamed

يرتبط أكل الجزر في ذاكرتنا بمقولة أن «أكل الجزر يقوي النظر»، واليوم تؤكد الكثير من الأبحاث والدراسات أن فوائد الجزر أكبر من ذلك ولا يمكن حصرها في قوة البصر فحسب.

فهو من أنواع الخضراوات ذات الفوائد المتعددة التي تمتد إلى العناية بالجلد والتجميل أيضا.

ويعتبر الجزر من أقدم الخضراوات التي عرفها الإنسان وأقبل على تناولها لطعمه اللذيذ، وزاد اكتشاف ما يحتويه من فوائد صحية على الإقبال عليه، وكان الإغريق والرومان أول من عرفوا فوائده وذكروا ذلك في كتاباتهم منذ 230 سنة قبل الميلاد، كذلك رأينا الجزر على جدران المعابد الفرعونية حيث استعمله المصري القديم في طبخه كما في الكثير من علاجات المعدة والصدر».

والجميلات أيضا استخدمنه كإحدى وسائل التجميل الأساسية نظرا لغناه بفيتامين «أ»، الضروري لصحة وسلامة الجلد، إضافة إلى فيتامينات «ب – ب2 – ب6 – ج – و– د». هذا عدا أنه يتميز بنسبة عالية من فيتامين pp الذي يندر وجوده في غيره من الخضراوات، وطبعا على كمية وفيرة من «مادة الكاروتين» التي تمنحه اللون البرتقالي الذي يتميز به.

وغني عن القول ما لهذه المادة من فوائد جمة، يأتي على رأسها تنشيط وتحفيز عملية تجديد الأنسجة والخلايا، وهي عملية مفيدة لإزالة التجاعيد من الوجه والجبين، والحد من ترهل الجلد، وأيضا تقوية الشعر والأظافر.

لهذا كان من الطبيعي أن يدخل الجزر في بعض المستحضرات الطبيعية للعناية بالبشرة، للاستفادة من خاصياته المضادة للأكسدة وكذلك من قدرته على حماية البشرة من التأثيرات المؤذية لأشعه الشمس ويمكنها من استعادة عافيتها بسرعة، خصوصا أنه يلائم جميع أنواع البشرة.

وبالإمكان الاستفادة من الجزر في الكثير من الحالات الصحية والتجميلية على النحو التالي:-
- تناول عصير الجزر الطازج بصفة منتظمة له أثر واضح كمضاد للبقع وينقي البشرة من الشوائب ويعمل على تحسين لون البشرة وصفائها بوجه عام، كما يزيل البثور من الوجه ويمنحه نضارة ويساعد على إكساب البشرة لونا برونزيا جميلا.

- هو أيضا غذاء مفيد لصحة الشعر ويمكن تناوله مبشورا بكثرة على السلطة للحصول على الفيتامينات والمعادن النادرة الموجودة فيه.

- إذا كنت من ذوي البشرة الحساسة، فإن قناعا من الجزر تقومين به أسبوعيا يعتبر مفيدا لك، لغناه بفيتامين «a» الذي يغذي الخلايا.

وصفات جمال من الجزر:
- للبشرة الحساسة:
تقطع نصف جزرة متوسطة الحجم إلى شرائح رقيقة ثم تعصر وتصفى ويضاف إليها نصف ملعقة عسل النحل ويخلطان بشكل جيد.

يدهن الخليط على البشرة ويترك من 15 – 20 دقيقة ثم يشطف بالماء الفاتر.

– للبشرة الجافة:
تسلق جزرة متوسطة وتهرس جيدا قبل خلطها مع صفار بيضة وملعقة كبيرة من زيت اللوز الحلو.. يفرد القناع على الوجه والعنق لمدة 20 دقيقة ثم يزال بماء فاتر.

– لإزالة البثور والشوائب:
تخلط نصف جزرة متوسطة الحجم مهروسة مع نصف ملعقة عسل نحل وعصير ليمونة جيدا وتفرد على الوجه لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم تزال بالماء الفاتر.

----------


## totate

*من فوائد الجزر الطبية (منقول)*الجزر له خواص المضادات الحيوية، فهو يدمر البكتيريا التي تظهر في الأمعاء.يساعد عصير الجزر في التخلص من الالتهابات المعوية وفي شفاء قرحة المعدة.يساعد في حماية الجلد من الآثار المؤذية لأشعة الشمس وتمكنه من استعادة عافيته بسرعة.يمكن استخدامه طعاماً ودواءً في علاج التهابات الكلى.يحتوي الجزر على هرمون نافع جداً في علاج أعراض السكري.يساعد في التخلص من بعض ديدان المعدة والمغص.يساعد على الشفاء من السعال ونزلات البرد.مقوٍ جيد للمناعة الطبيعيةيحفظ جدران أجهزه الهضم ويضمدهمنبه لحرقان المعدةيزيد إفراز الصفراءمدر للبول

----------

